# virtueller speicher



## coe0815 (6. August 2002)

hilfe... 

immer wenn ich photoshop starten möchte kommt eine fehlermeldung, dass p. nicht gestartet werden kann, da sich der virtuelle speicher von p. und windows (pc / windows2000) auf demselben volumen befinden und hier nicht genügend speicherplatz für beide vorhanden ist. 
wie kann ich den virtuellen speicher verschieben? ich kann photoshop nicht öffnen und muss es wohl daher im explorer verschieben, weiss aber nicht wo der ordner steckt und wie er heisst. 

vielen dank für hilfe!

co


----------



## Human-FX (6. August 2002)

sytsemseuerungen....System...erweitert...systemleistungsoptioenen 
hier kann man die auslagerungsdatei auf den einzelnen platten vergrößern oder verkleinern


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. August 2002)

*Hmm, ist da jetzt was durcheinander?*

Öhm, ich glaube da ist jetzt was durcheinander, wenn ich mich irre, dann ignoriert den Thread einfach.

Also Photoshop selber hat ja virtuellen Speicher und ich nehme an, das Photoshop deswegen "jammert".

Anzunehmen ist, das Du Photshop auf dem selben Laufwerk wie Windows, schätze c: installiert hast?

Versuch mal folgendes:

Starte Windows und drücke noch während Photoshop startet die Tastenkombination [STRG] + [SHIFT] + [ALT]...

Wenn Du jetzt Glück hast startet Photoshop unf fragt:

"Möchten Sie die Datei mit den Photoshopeinstellungen löschenm?"

Ja sagen!

Dann unter Bearbeiten - Voreinstellungen - Zusatzmodule & Virtueller Speicher, umstellen, das PS nicht mehr vom Startlaufwerk den virtuellen Speicher holt.


Wenn das nicht hilft, würde ich PS deinstallieren und dann auf einem anderen Laufwerk als Windows ( wennn vorhanden ) installieren.


Alternativ kannst Du natürlich die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows verschieben auf eine andere Platte/Partion ( wenn vorhanden ).

Ob und wie das bei Win 2000 geht kann ich nicht genau sagen!


----------



## nebeltod (6. August 2002)

die Frage des Veränderns des virtuellen Speichern müsste eigentlich in ein anderes forum, aber egal, da es anscheinend auch eine Lösung über Photoshop gibt.

Den virtuellen Speicher des w2k musst du wie folgt verstellen:
zu erst , wenn mich nicht alles täuscht (bei mir ist sieht es nicht mehr so aus wie es mal war) müsste der tempordner irgendwo bei c:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/"wie du dich anmeldest" liegen

Diese Tempordner, ich glaub es sind mehrere, einer für dich und einer für das system, kannst du wie folgt verstellen:
rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz
auf Kartei Erweitert gehen
dort auf Umgebungsvariablen

da findest Du unter "Benutzervariablen für *hmhmhm*"
2 Einträge
beide kannst du bearbeiten!


----------

